# Good choice preservation



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Tried the search.... Nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Plenty has been discussed on them and 99% people think they suck and pay is too low.

Try the Google search function under the "search" tab. It will find the threads on PT about them. Use 'Good Choice'. For some reason, the PT site doesn't work.


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Yea..... Found some stuff. Nothing good either. Their price sheet seemed ok if not a little better than most who have tried to bring me on board but, all the reviews I've read have me now steering the truck and trailer away from them so to speak. Thanks for the search tips.


----------



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

they will get you on board and then wont have any work for you at all.. Call constantly for work and get nothing.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

They make their profit off of background checks:thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

There is one person on here that makes them work.....:whistling2: Let me look.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Ripoff especially in Ny rvm misty is a female dog u do work never get paid then they say fill out a pay dispute wtf company sucks


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I received a call from them today asking me to complete a job about 30 min away. Sounded good so I asked what the details were. They said it was to change 12 electrical outlets, install a faucet, and replace some door hinges. Sounded simple enough, so I thought I would give it a shot. They said it had a preapproved price already, but I was more than welcome to rebid it if I was unable to complete it for the approved price. Then I asked when they needed it by. They said Sunday night at the latest. I received the call at 11am on Friday. I don't understand how these companies think that because they have shotty contractors that don't meet deadlines, I should work 7 days a week to help them stay afloat. I have been in this business for 8 years, and 5 years ago I decided that weekends are time for me and my family, NO EXCEPTIONS, unless it was my screw up that I couldn't finish everything. I am sick of these nationals giving us 48-72 hours to do work, none of which is of an emergency matter.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I always let them know, very early in the relationship*



madxtreme01 said:


> I received a call from them today asking me to complete a job about 30 min away. Sounded good so I asked what the details were. They said it was to change 12 electrical outlets, install a faucet, and replace some door hinges. Sounded simple enough, so I thought I would give it a shot. They said it had a preapproved price already, but I was more than welcome to rebid it if I was unable to complete it for the approved price. Then I asked when they needed it by. They said Sunday night at the latest. I received the call at 11am on Friday. I don't understand how these companies think that because they have shotty contractors that don't meet deadlines, I should work 7 days a week to help them stay afloat. I have been in this business for 8 years, and 5 years ago I decided that weekends are time for me and my family, NO EXCEPTIONS, unless it was my screw up that I couldn't finish everything. I am sick of these nationals giving us 48-72 hours to do work, none of which is of an emergency matter.


exactly what their scorecard means to me. The strategy of these companies is always to make you believe their problems are your problems. A person or company used to providing good customer service, can easily get caught up in it. Survival in this business is actually quite the opposite, letting them know it's not your problem politely and professionally is really the key.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Madextreme,

That will be a huge $$ maker! In my area the rates we charge are: electrician weekend emergency call fee is $185 plus the actual work. The emergency call fee weekend rate for plumber is $169 plus the actual work. We add on our fee for emergency call and by the time your done quoting your price you hear.........,,


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I told them I could have someone out there first thing Monday morning to service this property. They told me that was WAAAAYYYYYY to late and it couldn't possibly wait that long. I said well if you can't find anyone else let me know.


----------

